# Rhogam injection in OB clinic



## kumeena (Jul 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what is the code for immuneglobulin  rhogam injection??

What is the difference between 903XX codes in CPT book and J Codes??

Can I use 90281 if the dosage is not documented in the chart??

Thanks for help.

I appreciate your time and patience on this


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 30, 2009)

90384 or J2790 can be reported for the Rhogam injection (with 96372 for administration).  There really isn't a difference that I am aware of; some insurances will pay for one and not the other.  I would not use 90281 because it is not specific to Rho(D) and the others are.


----------



## kumeena (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you Lisa


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 30, 2009)

We use 96372 and J2790 and have no problem being paid.  DX is 656.13 and 
V07.2


----------

